# Temperatures for German Blue Rams



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I've always read on forums that German Blue Rams need warmer temps above 80F. However, I was reading their profile on Seriously Fish (a site generally known for its very accurate information) and I noticed that their temperature range for these fish is 22C to 30C, or approx. 72F to 86F.

I'm fairly confident that Seriously Fish has correct info, but I'm just looking for other people's input on this subject. Is the warm water requirement only needed for wild specimens and those bred for the aquarium trade are OK with lower temperatures? I'm hoping to be able to keep some at 76F and according to this info that shouldn't be a problem.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Harry Muscle said:


> I've always read on forums that German Blue Rams need warmer temps above 80F. However, I was reading their profile on Seriously Fish (a site generally known for its very accurate information) and I noticed that their temperature range for these fish is 22C to 30C, or approx. 72F to 86F.
> 
> I'm fairly confident that Seriously Fish has correct info, but I'm just looking for other people's input on this subject. Is the warm water requirement only needed for wild specimens and those bred for the aquarium trade are OK with lower temperatures? I'm hoping to be able to keep some at 76F and according to this info that shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> ...


From personal experience, my rams do better in warmer temps (28C-30C).


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

They breed at higher Temps of 86. I keep mine at 80 to 82 and to trigger spawns you raise temps


----------

